# Baby Room Decorations



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi I am finally here and have finished unpacking everying and my babies room decorations are no ware to be found. I've been to the Mall of the Emirate and Ibn Battutta and Ikea and nothing. Where can I find things to decorate by babies room?

Thanks!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I guess it will depend on exactly what you are after.
You could try places such as
Just Kidding (Al Quoz)
Toys R Us
Mama's + Papa's
Babyshop
Mothercare
403 shtml


----------



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

I need some decorations for her room. Something fitting for a baby... Can you tell me where some of these places are? I'm still so new here.

Thanks


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Smiles

I saw a lovely children's furniture shop in Jumeirah Plaza - not sure what it's called though. It's on the first floor and looked like it had soft furnishings too. 

Good luck


----------

